

Labs Shuts Down Free Developer Access - satoriinparis
http://hackaday.com/2014/11/18/labs-shuts-down-free-developer-access/

======
hoopism
[http://hackaday.com/2014/11/18/thalmic-labs-shuts-down-
free-...](http://hackaday.com/2014/11/18/thalmic-labs-shuts-down-free-
developer-access/)

I see what you did there...

